# Tour de Blast - Mount Saint Helens



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I rode in the Tour de Blast this year on June 23rd. The bike ride follows the northern route to Mount Saint Helens via Hwy 504 from Toutle, WA (elev 500 ft) all the way up to the Johnston Ridge Observatory (elev 4300 ft). Since a significant amount of this highway had to be rebuilt after the eruption in 1980, it was rebuilt to pretty good standards, and has a decent sized shoulder most of the way up, and gradients that top out at only 6-7% max. 

What made the ride so challenging this year (and apparently in many years past) was the weather - it was cold and rainy. I got pretty soaked in the 10 minutes or so it took me to get the bike out of the car and set up. I thought I was reasonably well-prepared with wool socks, leg warmers, long finger gloves, and my waterproof jacket. This was what I needed to stay sufficiently warm when climing, but nowhere near what I needed to get back down. 

This was the first time I've ever done a ride where the descent was even more challenging and painful than the climbing. As I reached the rest stop at Elk Rock (elev 3800 ft), I couldn't feel my toes anymore, and the realization set in that the descent was not going to be fun. So I turned around at that point rather than trying to make it to Johnston Ridge.

I could not let myself go much faster than 18 MPH or so, and needed to stop several times out of fear that I could no longer control my brakes or even the bike due to shivering and numbness. I stopped at the Forest Learning Center, where the kind folks there set up a room in the back with the heaters on full-blast as a warming room for riders. Many people were waiting for the SAG wagon _to get back down_. I foolishly decided to warm up for 10 minutes and ride back down myself. I made it back down safely, but taking risks with hypothermia is no joke. 

It was truly a miserable ride. I can't wait to do it again next year! :thumbsup:

With some more appropriate gear, of course. What I wish I had were shoe covers, waterproof gloves, and a face mask. That would have made the descent tolerable.

Due to the continual rain, I couldn't take many photos. In fact, I ruined my cell phone and had to shake out water from inside my camera when I got back to the hotel. So as a consolation I'll also throw in some photos from a short hike my wife and I did the next day along Coldwater Lake. 



























A helmet visor and a cycling cap. Kind of like wearing a belt & suspenders, but I needed all the shielding I could get. 










It's a shame there wasn't clearer weather. If you think these photos show beautiful scenery, I can't describe to you how amazing this area is on a clear day. It's unreal.









Coldwater Lake



























One charming gastropod! 

Here's what was on the front page of the local newspaper the day after the ride:

Tour de Slog: Rain keeps riders' numbers down

Enjoy,

Scott


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Great report, love the self portrait! 

And it is exactly why I shoot with a waterproof camera and we always carry a few motel room shower caps in our seat bags.


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info and report. I've visited the area before I was a cyclist and the thought has crossed my mind about cycling up to the top. Now that I know about this great event I will plan for it next year. There was no way I would have survived this year (only been cycling for 3 months)..... hopefully the weather will be better next year cause I will be physically ready.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I mean... that kind of weather is 100% expected in June around these parts.


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like a GREAT ride!


----------



## Antoinette's Man (Oct 16, 2012)

*Rode Wet Tour de Blast*

Nice description of the ride. I rode to the top of Elk Ridge and waited for some friends, however, standing under the covering by the fire only left me chilled to the bone. I ended up riding back to the Forest learning center and calling my wife to take me home in my very own "ride of Shame" I will ride this again next year, but hope they change the date to later in the summer.


----------

